# Weird LED tail lights



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Both these places have tons of different LED auto replacement lamps.

Carefully read the description before ordering, BTW, they are pretty slow shipping from China.

Led Bulbs, Led Light Bulbs, Led Light Bulb & Car Parts For Sale - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Wholesale Car LED/Decorative/Fog/Warning/HID Xenon Lights

Here's a lamp for example, note the dimensions as well as the socket type.

T20 Flat Brake & Turn signal 1.97 / 0.79 in ? #D1316 [flat type plug]
BAY15D 3.6W white [turn signal] 1.89 in x 0.75 in x 0.75 in [bayonet type plug]


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Could it have been these in this thread?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...z-e-class-style-tail-light-review-more-_.html


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I know that it was different from the Benz style because I couldn't recognize them lol


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

LED lights are nice and bright but they also suck when one of the bulbs burns out because they are typically on a board that is nearly impossible to replace just the one


----------

